# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  معادل کنترل timer در WPF

## behrouz_n

سلام
بجای کنترل Timer که توی سی شارپ وجود داره ، توی WPF از چی استفاده کنم؟ ،چون ظاهرا چنین کامپوننتی رو نداره. 
مرسی

----------


## homan1374

این تایمر Wpf هست:
System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer tmr = new System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer();

----------


## behrouz_n

> این تایمر Wpf هست:
> System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer tmr = new System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer();


timer که توی سی شارپ هست تابعی به نام tick داره که هر کدی داخل اون بنویسی و با توجه به خصوصیت interval اون قطعه کد رو مرتبا تکرار میکنه، حالا من میخوام چنین چیزی رو توی WPF پیاده کنم. 
نمیدونم با کدی که شما نوشتین کار من حل میشه یا نه

----------


## homan1374

اره این هم tick داره  

tmr.Interval = TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(100);
            tmr.Tick += new EventHandler(tmr_Tick);

----------


## behrouz_n

> اره این هم tick داره  
> 
> tmr.Interval = TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(100);
>             tmr.Tick += new EventHandler(tmr_Tick);


اگه درست متوجه شده باشم tmr_Tick اسم تابعی هست که میخواهیم مرتبا تکرار بشه

----------


## homan1374

نخیر این یه Event هست که کد هایی که باید مرتبا اجرا بشن تو بدنه ی اون قرار میگیرن
اگه متوجه نشدید بگید تا یه کد کامل بذارم

----------


## homan1374

using System.Windows.Media;
using System.Windows.Media.Imaging;
using System.Windows.Navigation;
using System.Windows.Shapes;

namespace WpfApplication1
{
    /// <summary>
    /// Interaction logic for Window1.xaml
    /// </summary>
    public partial class Window1 : Window
    {
        System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer tmr; //-------
        public Window1()
        {
            //-----------------------------
            //-----------------------------
            tmr = new System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherTimer(); //Create a new Timer
            tmr.Interval = TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(100); //Set a value for Interval
            tmr.Tick += new EventHandler(tmr_Tick); // Event Tick
            InitializeComponent();
           

        }

        void tmr_Tick(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            //Please Type Codes
        }
    }
}

----------


## behrouz_n

> نخیر این یه Event هست که کد هایی که باید مرتبا اجرا بشن تو بدنه ی اون قرار میگیرن
> اگه متوجه نشدید بگید تا یه کد کامل بذارم


آره متوجه شدم ، منظور من هم همین بود. 
به هر حال دستت درد نکنه.

----------

